# Semnatura LS



## Kraus

Salut! Cineva poate sa-mi explica ce inseamna "LS" la sfirsitul certificatului de casatorie, va rog? Si "C.A." in "seria c.A. n° ecc." ? 

Multumesc in avans pentru ajutorul!


----------



## OldAvatar

LS cred că înseamnă „Loc de ştampilă”.
Pentru C.A. cred că sunt necesare mai multe detalii.


----------



## donjoe

Poate fi la fel de bine şi "Loc (pentru/de) semnătură".


----------



## Kraus

Multumesc la amandoi!  Cred ca in casul acesta este vorba de "loc de stampila" pentru ca este o stampila (aproape ilegibila) peste text. In italieneste se zice "_spazio per il timbro_".

"Seria C.A." se gaseste dupa textul urmator:

"Numele de familie al tatalui ......
Prenumele tatalui .........
Numele de familie al mamei ........
Prenumele mamei ..........

*Seria C. A.* nr. ........."

Sper ca poate fi de ajutor


----------

